# simply nourish large breed puppy food?



## lucasbroderick (Dec 5, 2012)

Has anyone tried it? Getting my new pup next week, he will be 9 weeks old. Its the pet smart brand that the employee recommended and it's about 5 to 10 bucks cheaper for a 33 pound bag. Anyone have experience with this brand before I start transitioning the pup to it? Thanks


----------



## SS-GSD (Dec 10, 2012)

I've known a couple folks who use it and like it. I'd say give it a try and see how your pup does.


----------

